# GRIV Seminar @ 12 Point Archery - Covington, GA July 11 & 12



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I finally found a good date for 12 Point Archery 

July 11 - 12 You can sign up and reserve your spot










Here is a rundown of what we will cover over the weekend

*What to expect - 
*
I run the class all day, both Saturday and Sunday. Be prepared to shoot a lot of arrows and take a ream of notes. You will be supplied with a workbook of presentation slides that you can use to keep notes as we go through the classroom portion of the class. All though I keep the class structure moving with a presentation show, the class isn't sealed in stone. I move the class structure to accommodate questions and answers as they arise.We will break up the class into segments and this the schedule you can expect:

* Saturday
9:00 AM - Class Start*

Morning Topics

* Form
* Drawing into alignment - increasing consistency
* Draw length and its affects on stability
* meaningful draw measurement you can bank on
* Tension - Its effects on stability and accuracy
* Aiming Soft - the art of being still 

*10:00 AM - Shooting Time*

I use this time to reinforce the lessons that we just learned and shooters get one on one time. I make sure that each person gets some private question and answer time and form evaluation during the course of the day.



*12:00 PM - Working Lunch
*
We will either bring lunch in or eat out. Either way the questions and answers keep coming. If we bring lunch in I may start the second presentation section.

*1:00 PM - Shot Execution*

* Release types
* Release aid style tricks
* Clearing bad habits
* Grooving new technique 
* Unlocking the new you through performance exercisies

*2:00 PM - Shooting Time
*
We will continue to check out form and approach to anchor. Then as a group we will cover some of the performance exercises all the way through to get a feel for what it can do for you. This is a very powerful section and many feel this section alone gets them their money's worth. 

*4:00 PM - Bow Setup - The tricks
*
* Stablilization - how and why
* Relationship and harmony of holding weight and mass weight
* Advanced arrow construction
* Cooking an arrow recipe
* My favorite arrow arrow voodoo
* Tricks to peak out arrow accuracy

*Sunday
9:00 AM - Shooting Time
*
We will start the day off with a little warm-up shooting and let everyone get their bow sighted in. There is a chance that gear has been tweaked and changes have been made. 

*10:00 - Advanced Equipment tuning 
*
* Creep tuning
* Tiller Tuning - you may think you know what this is, but you will get a full explanation of what and why
* Long range group tuning
* Modern walkback tuning for compounds

*11:30 - Working Lunch
*
We will break into our final chaper over lunch. 

*The Mental Game*

* Taking the first steps to a better game
* Tournament Practice
* Pressure Practice
* Self coaching practice
* Equipment issues practice
* Is it mental or techinical? 
* Anatomy of the Zone
* Develop your own mental game

*1:00 - The Test*

I have designed a short run shoot-up round that will put you under pressure. I will stand behind each team as they shoot off and point out ways to do better and remind them of technique while they are under the gun. This final exercise will help you put what you just learned to use. 

* 3:00 - Closing Questions and wrap-up*

You can get a Masters Class at your shop or club - 

All you need is a place big enough for everyone to sit for class time and shoot during shooting time. Most shop and club ranges are perfect.

We can only take 20 shooters. I want to make sure that everyone gets personal time during the class. I need a minimum of 12 to hold the class. The cost for each individual is $250 for the weekend.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

TTT


Y'all come now ya' hear!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I have 5 on the list so far, so this one is on for sure. 

If you are in the South East, get on over and sign up.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

This one is growing. It's looking like it's going to be a great show!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Redneckarcher 3 (Jun 2, 2009)

how mny ya got so far


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

We are up to five that I know of. I haven't talked to 12 point to see how many they have signed up. I am hoping for a medium size class, so we can really get down to the nitty gritty.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*New time!*

The JOAD kids need the range on Saturday, so we will start the class at 1:00pm. 


*Saturday STARTS @ 1:00 PM*


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

For those of you coming to the Seminar at 12 point archery in Covington, GA on July 11 - 12. The start time HAS CHANGED. 

we are starting on Saturday at 1:00pm instead of the usual 9:00am.

We need to make way for Miss Ginger and the 12 Point JOAD camp. I want to make sure they get their time on the range before we all ramble in there and upset the apple cart. 

Sunday timing will be as usual!

If you are not pre-registered yet, you can sign up here


----------

